# North East Meet II - Spring 2009



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought I would start a new thread....Here we go.

So how does the Cape sound Saturday April 11th?


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Cape Cod bump!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Woot!


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

updated location meet will be taking place at my house in Stoughton Ma
I made a thread without realizing this one was already made


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Ill be there......


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Is this the official thread or is there another one? Stoughton is much more convenient for me than Cape Cod. Only problem is that Easter Sunday is April 12th and I'll be out of town that whole weekend.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

This is the official thread. I made that other thread not knowing that Cam had already made this one


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Hell, I'll come show off my new system.

Josh


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Is this going to be a regular meet or a working meet like the last one? Also, can anyone guarantee that it will be warmer outside than the last one? Because it was freezing that day!


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it... Would love to meet up with some of you guys, maybe someone will host a NJ meet or something a little closer.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sure we'll be doing a NJ meet sometime this spring/early summer...


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> Hell, I'll come show off my new system.
> 
> Josh


Sweeet, can't wait to hear it!


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Only when I get to hear yours ;P How's that coming btw?


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

I should be able to make it. Gonna have to put some stuff back in my truck lol. Too bad nothing has changed since last time. Will be good to get back into the swing of things though and see any updates/changes.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> Only when I get to hear yours ;P How's that coming btw?


Its coming, slowly but its coming. Im finishing up the filling sanding of the amp rack. So whats left to do is drill for grommets cover it with vinyl or paint? and figure out how to do the plexi cover and edge lit lighting. Oh and start the fg sub box.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Dynamat for the Ram should be on its way very soon!! So....Ill have a small update...


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Wait...Cam does this mean you FINALLLY picked up a new project car??? Cam bring lots of test cds, Me and you will need to have a long listening session in my car again


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

So the meet is in Stoughton? That works alot better for me than the Cape.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> So the meet is in Stoughton? That works alot better for me than the Cape.


Yup send me a pm for my address


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

MaXaZoR said:


> Wait...Cam does this mean you FINALLLY picked up a new project car??? Cam bring lots of test cds, Me and you will need to have a long listening session in my car again


This isnt the project car. This is the tow veh for the project car...... 

And yes Ill have music.....


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like the 11th is a push for me also. How does the 18th around 2 PM sound for everyone?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I can prolly do the 18th. As I said before I'll be out of town over Easter weekend so anything is better than the 11th for me.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Either date 11th or 18th will work for me. Maybe and I say MAYBE by the 18th I could have something new lol, but I doubt by the 11th. 

Will be good to get back into the swing of things and see any changes people might have made over the winter.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

ugh...I'll be home the weekend of the 11th for Easter, I don't think I want to drive up two weekends in a row. Which means I'll probably be out.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I can do either the 11th or the. 18th. Maybe we can do two meets? 11th in Rutland and 18th in Stoughton or vice versa or someother location?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

18th sounds warmer 
Cape would be a stretch, much rather do Stoughton.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Mless5 said:


> 18th sounds warmer
> Cape would be a stretch, much rather do Stoughton.


Ill come pick you up were ever you are if you drop the price on the GTI


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

$200 delivered to Stoughton. Can't go any lower, already loosing, sorry.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> $200 delivered to Stoughton. Can't go any lower, already loosing, sorry.


Havent seen a lower price than that


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Can't do the 18th either guys. Sorry.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Tempting Ill decide today or tomorrow...


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> Can't do the 18th either guys. Sorry.


That sucks.....May 2nd?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Sounding better...I'll still be up in MA this weekend if anyone wants to hang out on Saturday. I might be heading over to GSR's house


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

> Sounding better...I'll still be up in MA this weekend if anyone wants to hang out on Saturday. I might be heading over to GSR's house


I was going to mail the remote but rather than paying shipping and it possibly getting broken I will just give it to you on Sat. What time are you planning on being there?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

GSR how does May 2nd sound at your place?


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> Sounding better...I'll still be up in MA this weekend if anyone wants to hang out on Saturday. I might be heading over to GSR's house


My game got changed from Friday to Saturday. Im only going to be available until 2. So mad about that. Anyone is welcome to stop by before that if they want.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

CAMSHAFT said:


> GSR how does May 2nd sound at your place?


As of right now that sounds fine. I will have to check my schedule just to make sure.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

gsr22 said:


> My game got changed from Friday to Saturday. Im only going to be available until 2. So mad about that. Anyone is welcome to stop by before that if they want.


How long is your game?


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

CAMSHAFT said:


> How long is your game?


I have two and they are in Dartmouth 45mins from me 3-6 . That is this saturday the 11th thought not May 2


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Well my plans for this weekend have changes as well. I won't be coming home this weekend, need to start updating my resume...looks like I'll be needing to look for a new job.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Im sorry to hear that. Good luck with finding a new one.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

What is the final date for this meet?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

So May 2nd?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd like to make it, but final projects are due first week of May  Anything after May 7th or so would be great for me.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> What is the final date for this meet?


I believe its may 2nd,


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I would also like to request may 9th. That weekend is mothers day weekend and I'd like to come up and see my family. So might as well kill two birds with one drive up state


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

I havent received my May schedule yet. Give me a few days....


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

I was still rolling with May 2nd...... Consensus??


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll be home...sounds good


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds good to me lets make a list
1.gsr22
2.camshaft
3.maxazor


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I will do my best to make it, no promises though.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn, got company this weekend and next. My partner from Poland, and my brother who is out west (and in the service so I NEVER see him). Unforntunately neither would care to come for a DIYMA meetup.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Mless5 said:


> I will do my best to make it, no promises though.


We hope so...


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hispls said:


> Damn, got company this weekend and next. My partner from Poland, and my brother who is out west (and in the service so I NEVER see him). Unforntunately neither would care to come for a DIYMA meetup.


Dohh, sort of....We will get to one eventually....


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

So May 2nd at GSR's place?

Sounds good to me, I should be able to make it.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

jdc753 said:


> So May 2nd at GSR's place?
> 
> Sounds good to me, I should be able to make it.


Sweet!

List
1. gsr22
2. camshaft
3. maxazor
4. jdc753


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

List
1. gsr22
2. camshaft
3. maxazor
4. jdc753
5. Goodstuff


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

^^^ Word!


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Any particular time anyone thinking?? I'm going to try to finish up my enclosure for the DIYMA 12 tonight, so Cam you will finally be able to hear one, hooked up and tuned with a CDA-7990 and H900 off of DLS amps...should be good


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

x2 on time and what are we working on? This way I can come a bit more prepared with some tools that might come in handy.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

work? Can't we just relax this time and listen to some cars ...j/k I won't have any tools but if someone needs something done I might be able to help.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> work? Can't we just relax this time and listen to some cars ...j/k I won't have any tools but if someone needs something done I might be able to help.


haha I suppose that could happen. Just must be my upbringing lol, everywhere I go I go prepared for work lol. Except when I go home







I really need to get cracking on my center console so I can get rid of the fugly "temporary" box.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

X3 on time. It really doesn't matter to me but I would like to have enough time to listen to everyones set ups as well as work on my own. At the rate im going my car will be done for alooong time and i want to finish the audio so i can get it painted and actually drive it for the first time in almost 2 years. If someone has a router/jigsaw they can bring that would be nice.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

gsr22 said:


> X3 on time. It really doesn't matter to me but I would like to have enough time to listen to everyones set ups as well as work on my own. At the rate im going my car will be done for alooong time and i want to finish the audio so i can get it painted and actually drive it for the first time in almost 2 years. If someone has a router/jigsaw they can bring that would be nice.


I'll be bringing my tools and I can also bring a jigsaw...it's nothing special though, one speed black and decker. I might try to move my changer from in the trunk to under the front seats so I can use the fiber optic cable connection. That's about all I plan to do in tems of work. Unless someone has a longer one for sale. On that note not to whore it up but check my for sale thread here

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/56803-polk-momo-4x6-360-2-accessory-heat-shrink-tubing-alpine-remotes-tsnuami-fuse.html

...maybe we can set up some face to face deals. Just also thinking about how My yellow top died a few months back so I can't run the system with the enigine off for a long time like the last meet. I think I might bring the fluke and just keep checking my battery volatge and cut it off if it gets to low.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I picking up a new router on my way up..so I'll bring that, but someone will need to bring some bits


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Since no-one has thrown out a time how does 12 sound?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

gsr22 said:


> Since no-one has thrown out a time how does 12 sound?


Sounds good. Google has you as the 5th house on the right? Is your house marked?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

So I got some bad news...I have an emergency at work and will no longer be able to make the meet. Sorry guys.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Sounds good. Google has you as the 5th house on the right? Is your house marked?


Its the fourth I believe 

TO EVERYONE BE CAREFUL ON MY STREET THERE ARE A COUPLE MASSIVE POTHOLES


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> So I got some bad news...I have an emergency at work and will no longer be able to make the meet. Sorry guys.


No way Are you coming up next weekend for mothers day?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone can bring a laptop with eq software. I have the ecm8000 and the mic mate. Josh do you want me to mail the remote?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

yes please mail it. Sucks I don't know when I'll be coming my schedule is crazy right now and I will be moving to a new apartment soon as well so I have to start packing


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

It doesn't seem like I am making it either, terribly sorry.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

How was the meet, Pictures?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

MaXaZoR said:


> How was the meet, Pictures?


Meet was good. I forgot my sd card at my house. You'll have to wait till tomorrow. I'll mail your remote tomorrow.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah it was good.... More progress on gsr's ride (sub enclosure started and amp sectional cleaned up) , seat time in goodstuff's ride, and seat time in jdc's....


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Meet was fun. Thanks alot to everyone who came
I left my camera at home ill throw some up later in the week.
Removed the mold for the sub after 2 layers and since added another coat


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

gsr22 said:


> Removed the mold for the sub after 2 layers and since added another coat


It come out fine?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Double post! rarrrr!


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

CAMSHAFT said:


> It come out fine?


Haha ya I was surprised just how easy it came out. Ran out of mat, i have to gather some change and get some more


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Was definitely a good meet up, weather turned out to be perfect too. 

Glad to hear the glass popped out with ease, definitely a good sign of things to come


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yay for auto Dupe


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

So I finally got around to putting up some pics of the meet. Here you go.











Cam taping off Gsr's trunk in prep for fiberglass. 
Windex was initally needed to get the tape to stick.











Almost ready for glass.










The trunk after 1 layer.





























Jdc and Gsr sanding Gsr's amp rack.












Cam and Jdc discuss their plans for world domination.











Cam and Gsr play tug of war with the Mag.










Ha ha ha...Gsr wins. JK.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't remember who this freak show is. 










Trimming the MDF ring that was made with a jigsaw for the sub enclosure.










Two layers of mdf were glued and clamped together to dry since the wood on hand wasn't thick enough, I don't remember the sizes. 


Cam also attempted to tune my car, I won't go into detail other than to say it didn't work out so well, but it wasn't his fault that it didn't work. Cam get back to me when you get a minute I want to talk to you about that. 
Hopefully Gsr took more pics because that's all I've got.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics.....LOL on the tug o war!! 

Ill get with you asap about the tuning....


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Who needs to learn how to cut straight : P 

Looks like a good time, hopefully we can do it again soon and I can actually make it


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Gsr do you have more pics? Another meet soon?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, I wouldnt mind getting together this summer sometime. Maybe I'll actually have an install close to done by that point...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Yeah, I wouldnt mind getting together this summer sometime. Maybe I'll actually have an install close to done by that point...


All the way from philly?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Well hepofully we're talking closer to this area instead of frickin Boston.

Time for a NJ/PA/DE/MD meet


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Well hepofully we're talking closer to this area instead of frickin Boston.
> 
> Time for a NJ/PA/DE/MD meet


I think they have a nj group already.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Gsr do you have more pics? Another meet soon?


Im in Italy right now visiting relatives. Ill be home monday and ill check if i still have some pics. Im always down for another meet


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I think we need a NJ/NY meet. I'll talk to Don/Manny and try and get something started


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

MaXaZoR said:


> I think we need a NJ/NY meet. I'll talk to Don/Manny and try and get something started



Good stuff. Maybe July/August ?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

gsr22 said:


> Im in Italy right now visiting relatives.


Nice!! Have some "real" Italian food for me!


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Home now but the pics i have are all of my build not with the group. I plan on making a build log in the next couple of days. Just deadened the floor with mat/ mlv then ensolite, installed the new* carpet and put most of the interior back,


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

MaXaZoR said:


> I think we need a NJ/NY meet. I'll talk to Don/Manny and try and get something started


Im down for this again, but I know Manny has been super busy ..


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Any word on a possible PA/NJ/NY/DE/MD meet ? Maybe sometime in late July/Early August? What do you think guys? EDIT: I'll just start a new thread so we can keep it seperate from the Mass meet.


----------

